# /etc/profile e aggiornamento baselayout

## MyZelF

Mi sono perso qualcosa o dopo l'aggiornamento a baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 il file /etc/profile non viene più considerato?

E' come se mancasse un 'source /etc/profile' in qualche script all'avvio (ad esempio non mi setta più il prompt, nonostante in /etc/profile $PS1 venga correttamente impostata)...?!

----------

## bsolar

Non ho capito il tuo problema, in quali casi non funziona? Per root, per gli utenti, quando fai su o su -l?

----------

## MyZelF

Ehm... in effetti le poche ore di sonno non donano chiarezza al mio pensiero...  :Sad: 

Non ho più il prompt impostato nelle shell sotto X. Dando un 'source /etc/profile' torna (ovviamente) a posto. Al contrario nelle console virtuali (ctrl+alt+Fx, per intenderci) è impostato correttamente come specificato in /etc/profile.

Tutto ciò dopo aver aggiornato baselayout.Last edited by MyZelF on Sun Jun 22, 2003 3:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shev

Qualche problema in effetti c'è (non so se dipenda solo da /etc/profile, per me ignora anche altro, tipo /etc/rc.conf...). A me dopo l'aggiornamento non vuol più sapere di considerare la mia impostazione per la console, non mi accetta più la tastiera italiana ma solo quella inglese (poco male, ormai la conosco a memoria). Solo sotto X tutto ok.

Altri problemi per ora non ne ho riscontrati, per pigrizia aspetto che aggiornino il pacchetto  :Razz:  (adesso non ho davvero tempo per cercare dove sta l'errore. A occhio sembrerebbe qualche linea mancante da qualche parte, come dicevi giustamente tu)

----------

## MyZelF

Dopo qualche prova ho scoperto che lo sputtanamento riguarda solo le "konsole" di kde, e non sono l'unico a lamentare il problema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62455.

Per ora ho risolto aggiungendo un 'source /etc/profile' in ~/.bashrc, ma ciò non è mai stato necessario prima degli ultimi aggiornamenti di ieri (come ho già detto, sospetto fortemente dell'upgrade di baselayout).

----------

## MyZelF

In alternativa, è possibile lanciare konsole come login shell attraverso il comando

```
konsole --ls
```

In questo modo viene effettuato in modo trasparente il source di /etc/profile.

----------

